# Need help with my QSC amp, very frustrated!!!



## O_ROD (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, I just got my QSC MX-700 amp in and got it hooked up. Very excited I grabbed the remote turned er on and played some music. To my disappointment there was barely any output! I had both chan 1 and 2 gains full and there was barely any bass. I checked all my connections and everything looks correct, I can't figure out whats going! Here's my set-up

Yamaha HTR-5640 subout to:
Behringer FD pro 1124 to:
QSC Mx-700 amp.

I properly bridged the amp by bridging both channels together in the back of the amp and checked the gain level on my receiver and BFD. Whats going on here? Isn't 700 watts supposed to be able to push my Sealed shiva!?!? I'm running out of patience and I'm starting to think I bought a ****** amp off of ebay.

PLEASE someone help me out!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Didn’t I just see you at HTF? Check your thread there... 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah I tried the same thing with my Crown 202D last week and the speaker output was quite low compared to my powered sub. So it is probably a level problem. Did you crank up the sub level on the receiver side? The speaker output is just perfect when I connect them to the tape out of my receiver. So that proves to me that the sub level is lower.


----------



## O_ROD (Oct 20, 2006)

Ha, thanks for the reply Wayne. I thought I'd post on all forums I frequent  Makeflat, I think your right about the line level being too low. As I turned up the volume the sub did get louder, but only one problem, I hit clipping way before the amp was putting out 700 watts and sounds like I blew a coil in the Shiva. My sub output on my receiver is already at full, is there a cheap solution to put out higher line voltage on the sub out? I assume the more line level voltage I have the cleaner power I'll get along with more watts?


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

O_Rod, if you are talking about the clipping indicators on the power amp, and the fact that your Shiva suffered a damaged coil, you probably have answered your own question. Then my original thought about the level would not be effective. Unless I am missing something ...


----------

